# Help with 922 and EHD



## atlrus (Jul 20, 2011)

I upgraded today from 722 to 922, but when I plug in my EHD - I get no option to transfer my shows to the 922 hdd, although I can watch all the shows directly from the external hard drive.

Can anyone help? I`ve been searching all night online, to no avail...


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

atlrus said:


> I upgraded today from 722 to 922, but when I plug in my EHD - I get no option to transfer my shows to the 922 hdd, although I can watch all the shows directly from the external hard drive.
> 
> Can anyone help? I`ve been searching all night online, to no avail...


There should be an icon in menu labeled Media Transfer,


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

atlrus said:


> I upgraded today from 722 to 922, but when I plug in my EHD - I get no option to transfer my shows to the 922 hdd, although I can watch all the shows directly from the external hard drive.
> 
> Can anyone help? I`ve been searching all night online, to no avail...


The 922 takes up to 48 hours to download all relative software. Perhaps your unit isn't ready yet...:grin:


----------



## atlrus (Jul 20, 2011)

olguy said:


> There should be an icon in menu labeled Media Transfer,


THANK YOU! 

Man, they have made this new UI soooo much more complicated than it should be...


----------

